# UAE embassy in UK, documents by post?



## mevans (Dec 24, 2010)

Tried search to no avail, and the UAE embassy in the UK's website is a little sparse on information.
Does anyone have the procedure for getting documents stamped by post(i.e extra forms required/payment types accepted/S.A.E required?)

Any help you guys could give would be much appreciated. I am already out here and my wife is in no fit state to be trapesing around that there London all day with the two kids in tow!

Many Thanks

Mat


----------



## etait81 (Mar 27, 2011)

I sent a S.A.E and a bankers draft. (£20 per document). Received documents back a few days later. Sent it to the leaglisation department - 

Legalisation Department
48 Prince's Gate
London
SW7 2 QA


----------



## hanee79 (Apr 13, 2011)

You can also arrange to have the documents sent straight on to the UAE embassy in London too. Above info is correct, I also posted a thread on this under 'attestation of documents'.


----------



## mevans (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks guys,
managed to get an answer from the embassy before I came back on here.
For anyone else who stumbles across this thread looking for the same info. Everything above is correct.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Postal Orders also accepted.
For everyone's info. When you send your docs to the FCO in Milton Keynes enclose a stamped envelope addressed to the UAE Embassy in London and the payment and a stamped addressed envelope to yourself. . The FCO will forward it onto the UAE Embassy for you after they have stamped it. Saves a couple of days.


----------



## ryanhart (Jul 11, 2011)

Is is definitely £20 to legalise an education certificate with them? I already have the FCO stamp.

Is there anyway of me tracking the return postage from them? I have waited 3 weeks for the returned FCO document and really don't want it to get lost in the post.

If I pay for special return deliver stamp for example?

Cheers guys


----------



## gsimon83 (May 8, 2011)

I'm not sure if £20 is correct?? It cost £36 at the Foreign Office (Milton Keynes) but i've just looked on the UAE embassy website and it says £400??

Does anyone know if this is correct, it seems a lot


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

gsimon83 said:


> I'm not sure if £20 is correct?? It cost £36 at the Foreign Office (Milton Keynes) but i've just looked on the UAE embassy website and it says £400??
> 
> Does anyone know if this is correct, it seems a lot


Read the website - £400 is for company registrations etc. All other documents are £20. Unless you are setting up a company in Dubai it will only be £20 for educational certs, Marriage certs etc.


----------



## gsimon83 (May 8, 2011)

That's great, thanks for clearing that up for me


----------

